# Early Planting Tips



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A little something to take your mind off todays brutal conditions across the country......Spring is alot closer than it was...groundhog day a week away and the official first day of Spring is in less than two months now.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/dont_let_the_calendar_dictate_when_you_plant__NAA_Rhonda_Brooks/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hoping to start last week of march here on some "hot" sand. Clay ground by April 5.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Here in the east an old Pennsylvania Dutch saying is Spring is not all together here until after Easter. April 20 is Easter. My Grandpa said when Easter is late you get a late snow storm .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Hoping to start last week of march here on some "hot" sand. Clay ground by April 5.


I'll be happy if the frost is out of the ground completely by the end of March at this rate.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> Here in the east an old Pennsylvania Dutch saying is Spring is not all together here until after Easter. April 20 is Easter. My Grandpa said when Easter is late you get a late snow storm .


WHEN I shared this old timer theory in January I bet some thought no way . It will hold true weather will not settle till after easter


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

My late Daddy used to say "there would be a cold snap the Easter full moon". Low 50*'s here, after being in mid to high 60's in the morning to me classifies as a cold snap.

(oops, wrong button wrong time, & do not see a "delete post" button.)


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

endrow said:


> Here in the east an old Pennsylvania Dutch saying is Spring is not all together here until after Easter. April 20 is Easter. My Grandpa said when Easter is late you get a late snow storm .





endrow said:


> WHEN I shared this old timer theory in January I bet some thought no way . It will hold true weather will not settle till after easter


My late Daddy used to say "there would be a cold snap the Easter full moon". Low 50*'s here, after being in mid to high 60's in the morning to me classifies as a cold snap.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

No point getting in a hurry yet here, soil temp is only 42.


----------

